# Care after hunting



## PonyclubmumZ (22 December 2014)

Hi, we are off hunting soon for the first time in erm well lets just say a good few years.  To give you an indication of how old I am, last time I hunted we came home gave the horse a warm bran mash with a spoonful of salt in and put him a string vest rug with straw underneath and a jute rug on top with the front held back underneath the roller!  In the morning we would brush off all the mud and walk them lightly in hand in case they were stiff.

Obviously I won't be doing the warm bran mash supper now and I have a lovely thermatex rug, I just wondered how you cared for your horse after a hard days hunting? Have you got any top tips that might help me?

Thanks


----------



## QueenDee_ (22 December 2014)

When I went the other day I washed and brushed off at the trailer (I hate getting home and then having to wash off!) and popped a couple of fleeces on before loading and travelling home so that by the time we got home she was nice and dry. She was then popped in the sable for 30/40mins with some hay and water while I got myself food and more layers in the house, then back out, she was fed, rugged and put out for the night (all ours live out 24/7) and we went for a quiet hack the next day to check all was sound and happy!


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2014)

After a wash down by the lorry and a thermatex put on for the journey home, we chucked Kali out in the field (with a lightweight turnout on) while we cleaned out the lorry - a leg stretch, a roll and a mooch did him the world of good.  We brought him in, hosed off his legs (mostly to make sure there were no thorns/cuts, etc. that needed attention, dried off well and bandaged (all four).   When he had stopped sweating, he went to bed with a thermatex on and depending on how cold it was, something else on the top.  Plenty of water, some warm Speedibeet added to his tea and a mountain of hay and haylage.  Next morning he got a good brush to get the salt out of his coat, legs all checked again and turned out for a day off.  Day after that, business as usual.  

Kali found hunting very exciting and wouldn't eat up properly for about a week after each time out, so I gave him midday feeds to try and get some calories down his neck, but most are fine.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2014)

Oh, and if, like mine, yours doesn't particularly want to drink or eat - try putting some apple squash in the water.  Also, depending on how fast and furious the hunt was, consider giving some electrolytes.

P


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2014)

When I get back to the transport  my horses get offered a drink untacked and thermatexs on they get haylege to travel .
At home they get put into their own stable while we put all the lights on connect up the shower and catch any outside horses.
I try to see all the horses pee to check the colour and that they are peeing easily .
I always watch fatty until he pees as he has tying up issues .
They then go to the wash box one at a time get cleaned and checked and have a turn in the foaling box for a roll. They get warmed dry thermatex to wear.
Once everyone's clean and they have all drunk water buckets are topped and I keep an extra eye on those  who have drunk to little or too much ,they get their dried chopped grass , they have haylege as well of course.
We clean tack and the stables are dimly lit and walk I the yard to quietly check them every ten minutes.
Horses with cold ears have them rubbed with warmed towels .
Once the tack is cleaned we skip out top up water again and normally change to night rugs if anyone looks like breaking out I walk them out and leave them in a thermatex longer .
Then they get their hard feed we do full days so it's often seven by then .
Later I do a skip out water and check again I go back if anyone's worrying me .


----------



## JenHunt (22 December 2014)

I've had to dig around for it a bit....  but I used to get asked this so frequently it was unreal, and I ended up writing a blog post about it!
http://jenniferjcash.blogspot.co.uk/2009_07_01_archive.html

some of it has changed since it was written, but the bulk of it stands true still. I offer electrolytes before I do anything else these days, even if they are being turned out for a bit.


----------



## turkana (22 December 2014)

I put hot water in a container & cover it with a heavy weight rug, it stays warm for several hours. Have everything you need to hand so it can easily be grabbing when you jump off, I always have a change of clothes for me as well. Very useful if your horse slips over when crossing a ford & you both get a ducking!
I always turn out when we get back even if it's only for a short time as they always seem very keen to get out.
They calm down quite quickly of they can get out & will often go for a drink once they've rolled 100 times & told their friends all about their adventures!
If the weathers still mild they go out naked, if it's cold I put a spare turn out on them whilst still damp. The rug gets changed later.


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (22 December 2014)

Thanks everyone, its all starting to make sense.  The meet is only 4 miles from me, so I think I will untack and put his rug on and wash him when I get back.  Its good to know that I can potentially keep water warm under a rug, I would never have thought of that.  I might use that tip for SJ with the kids too, quite often the ponies need a wipe down and I am always loathed to do it with freezing cold water on a hot pony.

Loved your blog JenHunt, the steaming horse photo is just fabulous, just how I remember it.


----------



## RunRunReindeer (22 December 2014)

JenHunt said:



			I've had to dig around for it a bit....  but I used to get asked this so frequently it was unreal, and I ended up writing a blog post about it!
http://jenniferjcash.blogspot.co.uk/2009_07_01_archive.html

some of it has changed since it was written, but the bulk of it stands true still. I offer electrolytes before I do anything else these days, even if they are being turned out for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Not a hunter, but interesting reading


----------

